# White film on water? Betta acting weird.



## Lindo (Dec 31, 2012)

There is a weird white film on my bettas water.

I did a 100 percent water change and the next day the film is back and the water is cloudy.

And he is swimming around really fast and mostly staying at the top.

Everytime I do a water change the film comes back the next day.

Is my betta sick?

I am posting from my phone and I am not home. I will post pics later.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

More info would be helpful:http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233

Also a list of everything you have in your tank.


----------



## Lindo (Dec 31, 2012)

He is in a 1.5 gal cube tank with a Marina Mini Betta Heater.

The temp is around 82 and I do regular water changes w/ betta safe, etc...

He seemed to do better in his little half gallon tank with no heater.

He has lived great for a little over a year with that little tank w/ no heater.

Now, the better I take care of him, he seems like he is getting sick.

Everytime I do a water change, the next day there is a thick white film on top of the water and it gets cloudy.

Its like he is leaking slime into the tank or something.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I recognize you now.. different avatar.

You still just have a heater and thermometer in the tank? 82 is high. The high heat could be stressing him out. You want 78-80 but that's hard to do with a tank that size because you can't really use an adjustable heater and you have to take what you get. At least make sure it's stable and not jumping around.

You're turning the lights out at night right?

Are you still using epsoms? Are his lips still swollen?

How are you acclimating during water changes.. you should be doing two a week right.. one 50% and one 100%?

He can't cloud the water. There's something up with that. He cloud be shedding his slime coat and causing a film on top, but that is clear not white. You're rinsing everything really well during the change right, and not just emptying and refilling?


----------



## Lindo (Dec 31, 2012)

callistra said:


> I recognize you now.. different avatar.
> 
> You still just have a heater and thermometer in the tank? 82 is high. The high heat could be stressing him out. You want 78-80 but that's hard to do with a tank that size because you can't really use an adjustable heater and you have to take what you get. At least make sure it's stable and not jumping around.
> 
> ...


 
I still didnt use the salt yet.

He is also leaving bubbles everywhere on top of the water. Not a bubble nest, but different. I read somewhere that a sick betta can leave bubbles.

The top of the water almost looks like gel. And there is a film on the top.

I dont know what is wrong with the water.

If he does have a disease or bacteria, can I get it by touching the water?


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

If there are bubbles all over the water in different places but no designated nest that's not a good sign.

He's got an infection. His lips wouldn't have blown up like that. Honestly, if it were my fish I would be treating with epsoms and antibiotics but since you said you are having a hard time with money I was trying the most conservative approach but you really need to do something.. He's sick and has been that way a long time now.

He may be shedding his slime coat.. it's a sign of disease or water quality issue. 

Remind me what conditioner you're using again? What water are you using? Are you using tap or what?


----------



## Lindo (Dec 31, 2012)

callistra said:


> If there are bubbles all over the water in different places but no designated nest that's not a good sign.
> 
> He's got an infection. His lips wouldn't have blown up like that. Honestly, if it were my fish I would be treating with epsoms and antibiotics but since you said you are having a hard time with money I was trying the most conservative approach but you really need to do something.. He's sick and has been that way a long time now.
> 
> ...


I am using tap water w/ Betta Safe or Stress Coat.

I am going to do a water change and add the epsom salt.

Also, if he does have a disease can I get anything from touching the water?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

More than likely you won't unless you have a cut on your hands/arms. In that case you should use rubber gloves and kitchen tongs to move things in your tank. Wash your hands after dealing with fish stuff.

When I added gravel into my betta's tank I didn't do a very good job of rinsing it and it was very cloudy for quite some time. Even now when I use my gravel vac it stirs up some cloudiness.

If you could provide a bit more detailed info. Callistra directed you to the form you should fill out as best you can. 

Have you added in any new decor? Is there a filter on the tank? Is there anything else besides the way he is swimming and the issue with his lips going on? 

I heard that people with tanks without filters can sometimes get a type of film on top of the water I suppose is like a slimy film? I'm not sure.. both my tanks have filters. 

A Petco or Petsmart will test your water for free if you can get to one.

I wish I was more help but if you can answer those questions it might help when someone more experiences comes by.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

> If he does have a disease or bacteria, can I get it by touching the water?


I'm still new to fish - but from what I've read, the only problematic 'fish disease' that people can 'catch' is something called Mycobacteria. 

It's a fatal disease in fish. But in people, it can enter the skin through cuts or wounds and can cause a nasty infection. 

If you have any cuts or scratches on your hands, you can wear latex, nitrile or rubber gloves to protect yourself. And, as Kithy said, always wash your hands after you finish water changes, or moving tank items.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I remember you switched from using 100% ro water to tap water mixture.. now you're at 100% tap? That might have been a huge change for him. What's the Ph of the tap water vs. the ph of the ro you were using? Remember I said you can't guess at these things.


----------



## Lindo (Dec 31, 2012)

callistra said:


> If there are bubbles all over the water in different places but no designated nest that's not a good sign. He's got an infection. His lips wouldn't have blown up like that. Honestly, if it were my fish I would be treating with epsoms and antibiotics...


What else do you recommend other than the epsom salt?

*Can I use this with the epsom and betta safe:*

http://www.petco.com/product/10673/API-Splendid-Betta-BettaFix-Remedy.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## Lindo (Dec 31, 2012)

Also, should I unplug his heater? I heard if a fish has a bacteria or parasite warm water is not good.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I remember your water was like 70 before. I would not unplug the heater. I did suggest at the time of purchase you get a larger tank and an adjustable heater to keep it an appropriate temp, but 82 is better than 70

Your link doesn't work. I just go to the main page.

I would get the ph and gh of your original water tested along with what you are using now and compare. He may not like the shift. He could be shedding his slime coat in response to the shift, in response to the disease, or possibly a combination of the two is causing this large stress response.

ETA: I checked the url of the link and it looks like you are asking about BettaFix? That won't help anything. http://www.petco.com/product/10673/...-Remedy.aspx?Ntt=bettafix&OneResultRedirect=1 If you were going to add a med I would use Kanaplex, Maracyn Plus or Furan 2 - diluted for the 1.5g since each full dose treats much larger container.


----------

